# Billy Cook vs Circle Y High Horse



## Palomino27 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi folks,
What are your thoughts on Billy Cook vs Circle Y Barrel saddles? I am looking at the billy cook 1530 model and the circle y high horse eden saddle, both are similar in price. My horse has narrow shoulders and a high wither, anyone know how they fit? The pictures of each are attached.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

That BC 1530 is made in Sulphur, Oklahoma. I'd try getting with HorseSaddleShop.com and work on fit part . IMO that BC model way better saddle than the C-Y your asking about . BTW i'am not a barrel racer , just a huge fan .


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

I personally am not a fan of Circle Y's, my first saddle was an older Billy Cook and I loved it!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Palomino27 said:


> What are your thoughts on Billy Cook vs Circle Y high horse Barrel saddles?



Both are decent starter barrel saddles. Certainly not high quality, but they also are not junk either. 



The high horse of the Circle Y is considered their economy line (AKA cheapest). 





Palomino27 said:


> I am looking at the billy cook 1530 model and the circle y high horse eden saddle, both are similar in price. My horse has narrow shoulders and a high wither, anyone know how they fit?



Both saddles should have decent wither clearance but it's a total shot in the dark if they are going to be the right bar angle, twist, flare, etc for your horse. Yes, some sites (like horse saddle shop) offer wither tracings to get you in the ballpark, but you just truly do not know how the saddle will fit until you put it on your horse's back. 



Honestly.... if you can afford it, I would highly recommend looking into the Circle Y Flex2 barrel saddles. For high withers and narrow shoulders, you would want the regular (not the wide). I have been so pleased with these saddles for my horses. I ought to get paid for all my recommendations, LOL. (too bad I don't) My third one of them is currently on order for my 3rd horse's barrel saddle -- love them!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Rawhide said:


> That BC 1530 is made in Sulphur, Oklahoma. I'd try getting with HorseSaddleShop.com and work on fit part . IMO that BC model way better saddle than the C-Y your asking about . BTW i'am not a barrel racer , just a huge fan .



The Sulphur made vs. Greenville BC saddles bring the best resale value, IMO. Also, I've had both the Greenville made and the Sulphur made for the purpose of flipping, and I can tell you the Sulphur made ones are 2 and 3 times the quality as the Texas ones. They hold together better, fit better, last longer.

The Circle Y saddles - I have a few that I cleaned up, dressed up, and resold. They were older saddles and seemed well put together, but I'm not liking the new ones for some reason. Something about them looks cheap to me. I see people asking a lot for their used Circle Y's, but man. IDK. I just don't like them.

OP: I'm about an hour from Sulphur. If you ever need anyone to actually go there, or make any calls, I'd be glad to help. They're always very helpful and friendly when I call with random serial numbers and questions about the saddles I buy and sell. I'm fairly confident they'd help you get the right saddle to fit your horse - but I'd go through them, not a retailer.


----------

